# Apple "Genius's"? Try "Morons"



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2011)

Thursday night my wife and I wander into the local Apple store.
We have cash in hand.
We want an iPad.
We are ready to buy.

I mention that as it's important.

We have -2- questions.

1- How do we get our edited photos off of our iMacs (Our Officially Sanctioned Apple Computers) onto the new iPad (the Official Apple Tablet)?

2- The optional camera kit has an SD Card reader and what looks like a USB port. Is it a USB port that we can use to connect a media reader so we can read our Compact Flash cards and thumbdrives?


The answer from -2- different 'Geniuses' as well as a third who was consulted to #2 was "no".  We were told we could connect directly to our cameras, but those shots aren't edited.

The answer to #1 roamed around a bit. It wandered into .me, the newly announced iCloud, iTunes and lots of confusion. The eventually decided it wasn't possible.
Unless we stored our stuff 'in the clouds'. 
Or went through a complicated process involving copying all of our files to a single workstation, then using iTunes to import them.
Because you can't apparently connect an iPad to multiple systems unless you want to reset (ie wipe) the damn thing.
According to the 'Geniuses'

30 minutes. I was livid. Waste of time.
Did I mention, cash in hand, ready to buy, just want to get our pics on there?

Ended up at Best Buy.  Grilled a "Geek".

Next day, I went to a different Best Buy, and grilled 2 more 'Geeks'.
Read a few hundred reviews.

Bought an Android 3 tablet.
10" display.

Took it home.

Downloaded a driver program to each of our iMacs.

Plugged it in.

Dragged and fricken dropped the folders onto the tablet.

Plugged it in to #2.

Dragged and fricken dropped the folders onto the tablet.

Fired up the photo browser and in -5- minutes time had everything set up, organized and rocking.

No need to 'upgrade' to '3G' and a 'contract'.

I can show clients 2 miles inside a mountain where no signals reach my port now.

"Genius"?

Naw, try "Dumb ***"

/rant


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 25, 2011)

Stupidity like that is why I'm not a fan of Apple.  I mean, you can't even replace the battery on half their stuff without violating the warranty...

Great interfaces, generally.  Very intuitive, very easy to work with.  The "low virus risk" is a red herring; there wasn't enough stuff that the virus makers felt was worth hacking on Apple computers.  

But very limited interoperability with non-Apple products.  Incredibly tight fisted control over apps for the Iphone and similar products; there are more than a few app developers on record that they won't work with Apple because of the hassles of dealing with Apple.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2011)

I really did like the iPad too.
But is it too much to ask that it does what a fricken 6 year old iPod can do?

Also, Windows still has the superior file manager.  OCX's sucks, IMO.
I still like the system (OSX), it's been rock solid and stable, much more so than any version of Windows I've used.  But, and Apple 'fanboi' I ain't.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Quite so, Bob.  I have a new advertising slogan for them:

Apple, the triumph of style over substance.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not really a fan of iPad either.  It does not come with a camera or a web cam, thus no video chat. No support for SD card memory slots, no built in USB slots and that's just to mention a few.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 25, 2011)

People who talk about how bad the Microsoft monopoly is, have never tried to do anything with their Apple product. At least with Microsoft you can get at everything, Apple, not so much.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 25, 2011)

wow...horror story


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

ah, one more point...maybe good that you never came close to buying: I don't think Apple Stores do paper money anymore...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2011)

That doesn't bother me. I almost never have paper on me.


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> That doesn't bother me. I almost never have paper on me.



LOL, you said 'cash in hand' I took it literal....  (no seriously...no plastic no service...Apple Stores are snob haven...)


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> People who talk about how bad the Microsoft monopoly is, have never tried to do anything with their Apple product. At least with Microsoft you can get at everything, Apple, not so much.



And with microsoft products there are enough knock-offs available, too...


----------



## Omar B (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm a Linux user so everything I want is available, for free!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 25, 2011)

Omar B said:


> I'm a Linux user so everything I want is available, for free!


 
So you should love the 'Droid, being a Linux platform OS.


----------

